# 3D Score Cards



## keb73

Where's a good place to get some scorecards for 3D?Maybe even a template that I could use with Word or Excel.


----------



## WHuffman

Love your profile. Since I am a "white devil" I am not going to tell you where you can get score cards.


----------



## bhtr3d

Where in florida are you?


----------



## WHAMMYMAN2002

*I Hope This Makes It Through*

This Is My First Try At Downloading This. Please Be Patient With Me....


----------



## WHAMMYMAN2002

*Lets Try This One Instead...*

I WAS MESSING WITH MY BUDDY WITH THAT OTHER CARD SORRY...:wink:


----------



## keb73

Thanks Whammy for that.I see by the X count that it's for IBO 11's.That's cool though,I can modify it for a 12 count.Cool.:thumbs_up 

bhtr3d....I'm in the Fl Panhandle....Ponce de Leon,about 45 miles NW of Panama City.....


WH.....glad to see you got it......Totally tongue in cheek.....:darkbeer:


----------



## winger

What kind of profile is that?Man I have thought I have seen it all on here before.


----------



## Hiawatha 1

Maybe this will go thru. This card fills 1/3 sheet standard paper.


----------

